# Happy terkey day



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

just want to say HAPPY TURKEY DAY to all .. 
we will be having the family get together but not at our house ,, with 30 plus our house is just a wee bit small,, so we rent a spot ,,every get together we all ways have a few extra other then family that for one reason or other don't have a place to go and they know theres a open invite for them , or some one can invite some one .. one year we ended up with 39


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Back at ya Tom, going to spend it alone this year, Going to have venison back straps, rutabaga, spinach, cranberry sauce (boughten this year) and peach pie.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

Al ,, venison ,now that sounds like a great meal ,, thats something that would feel like a old fashion turkey day ,, sometimes I think a turkey day alone would be nice ,, havent had one with just me and Bonnie since we were in Germany .... got our new furnace in and running ,, when it went out every thing that could go wrong went wrong ,, and had to be dealt with ahead of the furnace ,, but its in now so the house is warm now ..guess thats the way life goes ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

When I said alone I meant alone. Kare when to her moms. I can't stand one of her sisters and since dad isn't alive to tell her to shut up I just don't go any more.

Of course Kare's mom wants to send home a plate for me. Glad Kare got her off that track. I got stuffed here at home.


 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh ,, thats the alone you were saying ,, I thought it was you and Kare alone ,, so what did Kare think of you not being with her ??? this year our was kind of small only 21 ,, our adopted daughter and 2 girls and grand daughter went to the mothers/grand mothers ,, but it was fun


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare is fine with me not going, started a bit after her dad pasted. Second year I got tired of her crap and walked out Third year I just plain told her to shut up. Kare gave me a lecture when we got home saying I had made moms blood pressure go thru the roof and spoil the day for her so I should just bite my tounge. Not going to do any biting so just do not go unless mom wants me to fix some thing.


 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

I know what you mean ,, been there ,did that ,didn't like it .. 

boy does it feel good having a furnace that WORKS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I liked my old wood furnace but replaced it with a new one last fall (2013). Record cold winter and used a 3d less wood in the new one and was never below 75F inside all winter long.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

sounds like you got a stove that will pay for its self ,,, even if you don't buy wood and get it from your own woods ,, just not having to cut so much will pay it off ,, non of us are getting younger ,, and if your like me ,, ,, I know I have gotten taller in the past year ,,,, the floor is getting farther and farther away to pick up things up from or to put stuff on the floor ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I cut my own wood from the woods out back.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

I thought you cut your own trees ,.... was a little cool today but not bad . we got the part for the oven yesterday so will have to put it in if not tomorrow then sat ,,, as fri night we do some volunteer work,so no time to put it in on fri . yea ,, even the oven was against me getting the furnace in ... by the way what are the gas prices around you ????? here it $2.69 and $2.45 just depends what day you need gas ... tomorrow I will have to call around for propane ..don't need it right now but want to have a idea of what its going for .. would like to get a second tank then I could mak it till spring but they are high priced ... thought about going to wood but would have to buy my wood and that would stink


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Around here buy your fuel (gas) Monday thru Thursday. Normally around 260.9 cents a gallon and takes the 50 cent jump some time Thursday for the week end.
Diesel doesn't change so drastic but has been up to the point diesel owners felt we were paying more so gas buyers could get cheaper. 

I have been cutting dead standing ash for about 5 years now. A face cord of fire wood here goes from 40 to 65 dollars depending on what type of wood and if split and how small split.

I built a fire in it outside before installing it in the house to burn off the oils and paint from the factory.












 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

gas just drop to $2.39 ,,, got the oven going ,, yesterday ,,,, now today I have to put a tie rod end on,,, then I should be up to date ,some what on repairs ,, been having troube with my med that is a 1 in 10,000 reaction thing ,,, but thats the reaction I get with all meds so its nothing new for me


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Doing well here gas is still in the 3.29.9 cent a gallon range doubt it will ever get under 3.00. they will invent some thing to get the prices back up there. 
Or cut production from the wells.

 Al


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

OK , a bee ?? my 2 hives the girls are in the top box I know they were about 130 pounds or more in sept ,, oct ,,,,,, now should I put the lower box on top or just leav it as is and put a candy bar on ,,,?????? this is one more thing because of the darn med reaction .....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Unless you get a nice day with little to no wind sunny and above 45F I would just do a candy board.

We have a warm weekend coming up per the forecast. I am going to put top feeders back on with honey.

 Al


----------

